
Government Tracking How People Move Around in Coronavirus Pandemic - t23
https://www.wsj.com/articles/government-tracking-how-people-move-around-in-coronavirus-pandemic-11585393202
======
elbelcho
Snowden warned against this recently. The government might not give up these
new powers after we're done with the virus.

